# How are you dealing with isolation these days?



## jbloom123 (May 4, 2020)

The COVID19 pandemic has truly impacted our day to day lives. From a safety and health perspective we've had to enact social distancing. But this has the unintended side effects of isolating older adults who live alone, and rely on seeing friends, family, and local community members to feel engaged and keep up their emotional well-being. I'm curious to hear from people here if you're currently facing this situation and what you're doing to overcome it, if anything. What has worked, what hasn't worked?

Stay safe and be well,
John


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 5, 2020)

Honestly, as the staunch homebodies that dear husband and I are, it's been right up our alley as to being at home an away from others. We're not big socialites, and actually loathe being around people and crowds, so being at home doing our own thing has been nice.

I've been darting out once a week to do the shopping, with an occasional stop at the bank, and that's it, and as for the reduced traffic and hustle-bustle, I couldn't ask for a more ideal lifestyle!


----------



## Marie5656 (May 5, 2020)

*I live alone, so the isolation is rather tough for me.  Luckily I have been able to interact with people via phone and email. As well as chatting with neighbors at a distance.
I have gone through some depression, though, like @Aunt Marg I have normally been a bit of a homebody anyway.

What I find is that I have doing a lot to keep myself busy around the house.  Clearing up clutter, cooking and freezing things. I have finally gotten the ambition to finish clearing out much more of my husband's things. For those who do not know, I lost him a year ago last month.

I have gotten back into reading, and now the weather is finally cooperating enough where I can take some walks outside.  Have even sat out on my deck a couple times.

Have any of you found you have been doing some reflections on your own lives lately?  Maybe thinking about how you will change things when we are finally off isolation?*


----------



## Don M. (May 5, 2020)

Our life hasn't changed much....we live in the boondocks, with plenty to do outdoors.  We do miss frequent visits with the kids and grandkids, so those get togethers have been reduced.  We put the facemasks on, and hit the stores as needed....but limit our time there.  Probably the biggest "impact" has been our not going to the casinos....but that is saving us some money.  When they reopen, we'll "splurge" a bit.  
;


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 5, 2020)

I've been going out once a week for the last couple of months and a new pattern of daily life is starting to emerge.

I don't really miss going out to run errands on the spur of the moment.

I did notice that my vehicle runs a little rough due to lack of use.

As long as I have the internet as a daily diversion I'm fine.


----------



## RadishRose (May 5, 2020)

My dog has finally learned to answer my questions in English.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 5, 2020)

We're retired, and although I walk my dog every day in a big open park, where I can easily stay away from people, I haven't been out shopping.  I've done just fine with no contact deliveries, curbside pickups, etc.  I don't live alone, so I always have my husband there with me.  I will be working on getting my dog to answer my questions....in any language.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 5, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I've been going out once a week for the last couple of months and a new pattern of daily life is starting to emerge.
> 
> I don't really miss going out to run errands on the spur of the moment.
> 
> ...


I don't miss running errands either Aunt Bea, since my husband has had some trouble with his leg, for a long time I ran to different supermarkets every week when the ads came out to score on the sales in each store.  I really don't miss that at all, been a vacation really.


----------



## Pecos (May 5, 2020)

Today followed the same script as the day before, and the day before that.
Every day I try to have an "Event of the Day"
Sometimes I get desperate for something new.
Today I scrubbed the toilets in addition to my regular chores.
Big excitement ….. right?


----------



## Lewkat (May 5, 2020)

Hmmm, a tad nutso, I do fear.  But then perhaps that's not too unusual for me after all.  Now that I've been solo, I just noticed it more.


----------



## Judycat (May 5, 2020)

I was isolated before this so no difference. Therapist used to get on my case about it. You should do this. You should do that. The suggestions sounded dumb. Be different if I wanted to involve myself in someone else's trouble. I went to find help processing my grief.  I quit going to the therapist. That helped a lot more.


----------



## Lakeland living (May 5, 2020)

Love it, too bad they are now saying the virus is slowing down. Now more people will be coming up here.
But after the summer, so they say we are expecting wave number 2!!


----------



## jbloom123 (May 5, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Honestly, as the staunch homebodies that dear husband and I are, it's been right up our alley as to being at home an away from others. We're not big socialites, and actually loathe being around people and crowds, so being at home doing our own thing has been nice.
> 
> I've been darting out once a week to do the shopping, with an occasional stop at the bank, and that's it, and as for the reduced traffic and hustle-bustle, I couldn't ask for a more ideal lifestyle!



Thanks for sharing your thoughts, Aunt Marg. I'm glad you and your husband have a close relationship and are not too impacted by the situation. Being at home certainly if you have a steady routine and plenty to do  All the best.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 5, 2020)

jbloom123 said:


> Thanks for sharing your thoughts, Aunt Marg. I'm glad you and your husband have a close relationship and are not too impacted by the situation. Being at home certainly if you have a steady routine and plenty to do  All the best.


Wow! Thank you so kindly for the warm and supportive words, JB! 

Extending the same your way! Stay safe and healthy.


----------



## jbloom123 (May 5, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> *I live alone, so the isolation is rather tough for me.  Luckily I have been able to interact with people via phone and email. As well as chatting with neighbors at a distance.
> I have gone through some depression, though, like @Aunt Marg I have normally been a bit of a homebody anyway.
> 
> What I find is that I have doing a lot to keep myself busy around the house.  Clearing up clutter, cooking and freezing things. I have finally gotten the ambition to finish clearing out much more of my husband's things. For those who do not know, I lost him a year ago last month.
> ...



Thanks for sharing, Marie. I'm sorry for your loss. I understand that the isolation can be tough. I'm glad you are able to speak to neighbors, and stay in touch with folks over phone and email! Have you tried any smart phone apps for that purpose too? Also doing activities is great way to keep active and busy, and give some direction in your daily life  Are you part of any local community organizations that offer support? All the best.


----------



## jbloom123 (May 5, 2020)

Don M. said:


> Our life hasn't changed much....we live in the boondocks, with plenty to do outdoors.  We do miss frequent visits with the kids and grandkids, so those get togethers have been reduced.  We put the facemasks on, and hit the stores as needed....but limit our time there.  Probably the biggest "impact" has been our not going to the casinos....but that is saving us some money.  When they reopen, we'll "splurge" a bit.
> ;



Thanks for sharing Don. I can understand not seeing your kids and grandkids is tough. Are you at least able to speak on the phone or do a video chat session? Definitely good to limit your outing exposure at least for the time being. Ah that's interesting to hear that the casinos are a big activity for you, and yes, the silver lining will be saving up some of that money! Maybe put it towards a vacation fund for when the travel restrictions are lifted  All the best.


----------



## jbloom123 (May 5, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I've been going out once a week for the last couple of months and a new pattern of daily life is starting to emerge.
> 
> I don't really miss going out to run errands on the spur of the moment.
> 
> ...



The biggest part is adapting and adjusting to the new situation, and sounds like you're finding that. Do you get a chance to interact and stay in touch with others virtually (phone, video, email)? Thanks for sharing Aunt Bea. Best of luck with the car


----------



## Don M. (May 5, 2020)

jbloom123 said:


> Thanks for sharing Don. I can understand not seeing your kids and grandkids is tough. Are you at least able to speak on the phone or do a video chat session? Definitely good to limit your outing exposure at least for the time being. Ah that's interesting to hear that the casinos are a big activity for you, and yes, the silver lining will be saving up some of that money! Maybe put it towards a vacation fund for when the travel restrictions are lifted  All the best.



We speak with the kids frequently on the phone, and I'm even toying with the idea of putting a web-cam on my computer.  When we do visit the kids, or they come here, we stay a few feet away from each other, and no hugs.....weird.  

We used to travel quite a bit, but as we got older, we found that the casinos supplied us with plenty of entertainment.  We manage our money properly, and usually wind up spending 20 or 25 days at the casino each year for about the same amount of money we would spend on a 5 or 6 day cruise.  So, in terms of "value" the casinos serve us with a very cost effective means of breaking up our routine.


----------



## Marie5656 (May 5, 2020)

jbloom123 said:


> Thanks for sharing, Marie. I'm sorry for your loss. I understand that the isolation can be tough. I'm glad you are able to speak to neighbors, and stay in touch with folks over phone and email! Have you tried any smart phone apps for that purpose too? Also doing activities is great way to keep active and busy, and give some direction in your daily life  Are you part of any local community organizations that offer support? All the best.



Thanks. Well, when things are normal, there is a senior group nearby. Plus church. And just before this started I was looking into Oasis, which offers classes for older folks.
To be honest, my smart phone is wasted on me. I use it to talk and text. I video chat via Facebook messenger on my laptop and tablet


----------



## Rosemarie (May 5, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Honestly, as the staunch homebodies that dear husband and I are, it's been right up our alley as to being at home an away from others. We're not big socialites, and actually loathe being around people and crowds, so being at home doing our own thing has been nice.
> 
> I've been darting out once a week to do the shopping, with an occasional stop at the bank, and that's it, and as for the reduced traffic and hustle-bustle, I couldn't ask for a more ideal lifestyle!


I could have written this, apart from the bit about the husband!.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 5, 2020)

Since I live alone, my main human contact is usually servers at restaurants, people when out shopping, and church.  I also have a friend who owns a greenhouse that I stop by and chat with during the off-season.

This bug has killed restaurants, done away with church service (now it's solely phone & email contact with friends there), and has kept my shopping to a minimum.  Being springtime, I don't bother my friend at his greenhouse because he's so daggone busy...and his elderly parents (pushing 90) are not doing well.

You'd be surprised at the conversations you can have just being out & about when you're on your own.  Lots of people speak with you when you're not with somebody else.  The things I've heard.  But that's gone for now.

It's been a little too isolating for even me, and I'm mostly fine being on my own.  I'm one of those people who will leave a party when I hit a point where I've had enough human interaction for one evening.  But having _no_ human interaction is wearing on me.

And I need a haircut.


----------



## Mister E (May 6, 2020)

My wife and I both have mobility problems , so we don't normally go out much anyway . Therefore the lockdown has made no difference to us .


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 6, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> I could have written this, apart from the bit about the husband!.


It's good to see (and know) that most are remaining at home where it's safe, and it's encouraging to know that most aren't experiencing any sort of social isolation fallout.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 6, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> ...You'd be surprised at the conversations you can have just being out & about when you're on your own.  Lots of people speak with you when you're not with somebody else.  The things I've heard.  But that's gone for now.


I'm not very social, but I admit that I miss the brief dialogues with people that I don't know and will never likely run into again.  I've found that I like everyone in 20 minutes or less encounters!


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 6, 2020)

jbloom123 said:


> The COVID19 pandemic has truly impacted our day to day lives. From a safety and health perspective we've had to enact social distancing. But this has the unintended side effects of isolating older adults who live alone, and rely on seeing friends, family, and local community members to feel engaged and keep up their emotional well-being. I'm curious to hear from people here if you're currently facing this situation and what you're doing to overcome it, if anything. What has worked, what hasn't worked?
> 
> Stay safe and be well,
> John


The cold weather keeps me indoors during my favorite season - and that makes it stressful for me.  This week, I'm making more of my pipe-cleaner face masks so that, when it warms, I can hit the garden centers.  That will help shake off this bit of malaise that is setting in of late.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 6, 2020)

I am quite used to being alone...not that I like it, though.  Just before the pandemic hit I was getting ready to start going out a bit and then they tell us to stay in..ugh.  Oh well, I'm doing okay but a bit antsy.  

I've been communicating with family through FB and emails.  I talk to a friend once in awhile but wish I could have someone over to visit.  I'm feeling lonely, that's how it's going with me now.


----------



## Sharona61 (May 6, 2020)

My husband passed the end of April. Till then, I was busy caring for him, and didn't fret the isolation. Now, that he's passed, the loneliness is sinking in. I have trouble finding ways to keep myself occupied. I DO have good neighbors across the street. We sit on their front deck and chat.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 6, 2020)

The only thing that could make it worse is if I were still dependent on a job and the income from it in order to survive, and could do nothing about it because the entire economy is shut down.

THAT would be _real_ isolation stress.

Being retired, I almost feel as though I'm sitting on the sidelines of a crisis that is destroying so many lives.


----------



## Pecos (May 6, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> The only thing that could make it worse is if I were still dependent on a job and the income from it in order to survive, and could do nothing about it because the entire economy is shut down.
> 
> THAT would be _real_ isolation stress.
> 
> Being retired, I almost feel as though I'm sitting on the sidelines of a crisis that is destroying so many lives.


You nailed it. The wife and I feel exactly the same way and mourn for the world.


----------



## tortiecat (May 6, 2020)

I have been quite content in isolation, I have my companion, Callie my cat, enough books to read, keep in touch
with family and friends, do my own cooking.  My car sat in the garage for 6 weeks, so decided to give it to my son.
He was delighted to take it, and I really don't think I will miss it that much.  
The grocery store and the residence have an agreement where we give our lists in at the front desk and the groceries
are delivered directly to our apartment, so no need to go shopping.  So far, all is well!


----------



## jbloom123 (May 6, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> We're retired, and although I walk my dog every day in a big open park, where I can easily stay away from people, I haven't been out shopping.  I've done just fine with no contact deliveries, curbside pickups, etc.  I don't live alone, so I always have my husband there with me.  I will be working on getting my dog to answer my questions....in any language.



That's great to hear, Seabreeze! Glad you have your husband's company!


----------



## Ladybj (May 6, 2020)

Being retired for several years, nothing much has changed for me.  I get out and go grocery shopping.  Depending on hubby schedule he is home during the day. I am pretty much a homebody but I do miss eating out and movie dates with hubby.  I did get out and walk the other day.  I am trying to walk at least 3 days a week.


----------



## Ladybj (May 6, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> The only thing that could make it worse is if I were still dependent on a job and the income from it in order to survive, and could do nothing about it because the entire economy is shut down.
> 
> THAT would be _real_ isolation stress.
> 
> Being retired, I almost feel as though I'm sitting on the sidelines of a crisis that is destroying so many lives.


I feel the same way.  This is a good time to be retired.  Unfortunately hubby is not retired..however his job is essential.  The type of work he does.. there's no way they could shut down.


----------



## jbloom123 (May 6, 2020)

Pecos said:


> Today followed the same script as the day before, and the day before that.
> Every day I try to have an "Event of the Day"
> Sometimes I get desperate for something new.
> Today I scrubbed the toilets in addition to my regular chores.
> Big excitement ….. right?



Toilet scrubbing can be eventful, I guess  But the event of the day makes sense! Are you doing anything additional to stay in touch with friends / family? Cheers


----------



## jbloom123 (May 6, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> Hmmm, a tad nutso, I do fear.  But then perhaps that's not too unusual for me after all.  Now that I've been solo, I just noticed it more.


I'm sorry to hear that Lewkat. What kind of things do you do to keep in contact with people in your life? Are there any local community orgs that offer virtual interaction? All the best.


----------



## jbloom123 (May 6, 2020)

Judycat said:


> I was isolated before this so no difference. Therapist used to get on my case about it. You should do this. You should do that. The suggestions sounded dumb. Be different if I wanted to involve myself in someone else's trouble. I went to find help processing my grief.  I quit going to the therapist. That helped a lot more.


I'm glad you were able to find help to process grief, thanks for sharing Judycat. Would you say you're comfortable being by yourself? Do you ever feel the need to interact with others?


----------



## Judycat (May 6, 2020)

jbloom123 said:


> I'm glad you were able to find help to process grief, thanks for sharing Judycat. Would you say you're comfortable being by yourself? Do you ever feel the need to interact with others?


Sometimes it's nice to interact with others, just not as often as I used to believe I had to. I'm content to go out once a week to mingle with the living and once a month to catch up with family.


----------



## katlupe (May 7, 2020)

Sharona61 said:


> My husband passed the end of April. Till then, I was busy caring for him, and didn't fret the isolation. Now, that he's passed, the loneliness is sinking in. I have trouble finding ways to keep myself occupied. I DO have good neighbors across the street. We sit on their front deck and chat.


I am so sorry for your loss. So this must be doubly hard for you since you can't get out or see family.


----------



## katlupe (May 7, 2020)

I live alone but in an apartment building so I see others or at least I hear them. My apartment is across from the elevator so I hear them talking while they wait for the elevator. My son comes here almost daily and he lives down the block. He is a disabled adult and I handle his money for him. My bf comes here to take me shopping so I usually see him once every two weeks. I used to see him about twice a week and go to his house for the day on Sundays. He calls me constantly through out the day. 

 I don't really feel isolated or that my life has changed other than wearing a mask and not getting my hair trimmed or my nails done.


----------



## Pecos (May 7, 2020)

jbloom123 said:


> Toilet scrubbing can be eventful, I guess  But the event of the day makes sense! Are you doing anything additional to stay in touch with friends / family? Cheers


Mostly phone calls, texts and E-mail. And lots and lots of jokes many of which come from this forum.
Everyone in my extended family seems to be holding up quite well so far, and their sense of humor seems intact.

Today I get to wash the sheets for fun!


----------



## MarciKS (May 9, 2020)

Well, at first this isolation thing was no big deal. I'm used to isolating anyway.
I think what's been bugging me is that my depression has come back and I've got absolutely no one to turn to. Nobody is checking to see if I'm ok. It's like nobody gives a rats butt. So feeling pretty alone. Not sure I'm all that impressed with my friend picking skills at this point. 

I have had to learn to keep myself entertained like a cat. The only contact I have is very little with co-workers right now because everyone is stressed out and moody. And the pizza delivery service people. I've been tipping them since they're the only friendly face I get right now and they have my brownies. 

Other than that...it's just me, myself and I. I'm gonna hafta freak the neighbor out and start talking to myself pretty soon.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 9, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Well, at first this isolation thing was no big deal. I'm used to isolating anyway.
> I think what's been bugging me is that my depression has come back and I've got absolutely no one to turn to. Nobody is checking to see if I'm ok. It's like nobody gives a rats butt. So feeling pretty alone. Not sure I'm all that impressed with my friend picking skills at this point.
> 
> I have had to learn to keep myself entertained like a cat. The only contact I have is very little with co-workers right now because everyone is stressed out and moody. And the pizza delivery service people. I've been tipping them since they're the only friendly face I get right now and they have my brownies.
> ...


We're not all that different from each other of from lots of people.

If it were not for church, there would be no one I'd have regular contact with.  And church is gone for now. 
With the Shelter In Home thing, I get the occasional email from one or two of them who are probably concerned that by this point I'm practicing my penmanship on the walls with of my home my own poop, but absent them, if I kicked the bucket, I would be one of "those stories." If you read some of the comments here and in other places, many folks are the same way...absent a spouse or children, they would be in the exact same position. I see people writing that they isolate, but then they talk about a spouse, so they're not really, but I get what they mean. They isolate as a couple. They isolate together.

It's more or less of my own choosing.  I could have friends if I wanted to put in the work and tolerate them as they would have to tolerate me.  There is always a way.  There are always venues and opportunities.  I let habits become long-term behaviour.  Some of those habits were in response to "life," others were a more direct choice...just like everyone else, I guess.  Just because I may be lonely today does not mean that my tolerance level is gonna magically be higher tomorrow.

The thing I try to not do is compare my known reality with some fantasy (if that's the right word, perhaps "concept" is better) of "if only," because it's the reality of the "if only" that has caused me to make the choices I've made.  Besides, I've known people who can seemingly make friends with "anyone" confide as to how lonely they are.  Go figger.  At least you've got co-workers.  That's the entirety of _many_ people's social circles.

Take this time to reassess.  Situations like this are forced change and forced breaks from auto-pilot.  It _is_ uncomfortable.  Write those thoughts down...it will help get them organized.  It will help focus them.  As long as we're alive, we have choices.  You might not like the ones you make, but at least understanding the _why_ behind them makes them either acceptable or changeable. I don't think there's a 3rd choice once you understand them. The real risk is that when this blows over, those of us who might like to make changes are likely to run right back to the way things were...because that's what humans do.


----------



## MarciKS (May 9, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> We're not all that different from each other of from lots of people.
> 
> If it were not for church, there would be no one I'd have regular contact with.  And church is gone for now.
> With the Shelter In Home thing, I get the occasional email from one or two of them who are probably concerned that by this point I'm practicing my penmanship on the walls with of my home my own poop, but absent them, if I kicked the bucket, I would be one of "those stories." If you read some of the comments here and in other places, many folks are the same way...absent a spouse or children, they would be in the exact same position. I see people writing that they isolate, but then they talk about a spouse, so they're not really, but I get what they mean. They isolate as a couple. They isolate together.
> ...



I have to leave posts on FB every day or call twice a week to my parents house. Otherwise if I died tomorrow...no one would know or care till I stunk the place up.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 9, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I have to leave posts on FB every day or call twice a week to my parents house. Otherwise if I died tomorrow...no one would know or care till I stunk the place up.


Heck, at least you got parents to call and FB to post on.  I'm sure they have their imperfections.

Part of the reason I go to the church I go to is to have that connection.  I look forward to going.  But I'm not really close friends with anyone outside of it.

Again, it sounds like you want to make a change, you're just not sure how to do it.  If you don't have people you can trust to have the conversation with (there are upsides and downsides to just casually chatting about it with coworkers), there are folks you can pay to listen & advise.  It helped me when I quit drinking.  At least I understand why I do what I do.

Heck, I'm here on 50 acres 1/2 mile off the paved road.  How long do you think it would take my stink to reach anyone?


----------



## MarciKS (May 9, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> Heck, at least you got parents to call and FB to post on.  I'm sure they have their imperfections.
> 
> Part of the reason I go to the church I go to is to have that connection.  I look forward to going.  But I'm not really close friends with anyone outside of it.
> 
> ...



If I could afford to pay for someone to talk to me I would.
I understand. Life is lonely sometimes and this is a great big world.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 9, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> If I could afford to pay for someone to talk to me I would.
> I understand. Life is lonely sometimes and this is a great big world.


I was making low wages, just divorced, no insurance and extremely house poor and found places that work on sliding scales.  They are out there.  It might not be a solution for you, or it might.

Regarding "Life is lonely sometimes and this is a great big world," the timing of that cliche thread could not have been better.  It made me avoid citing some here


----------



## MarciKS (May 9, 2020)

Like it is what it is? LOL


----------



## In The Sticks (May 9, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Like it is what it is? LOL


I HATE that!!!!

It's almost insulting.


----------



## MarciKS (May 9, 2020)

Sorry


----------



## In The Sticks (May 9, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Sorry


Not directed at you...directed at that stupid phrase.

I better not find out who started it...


----------



## jerry old (May 9, 2020)

As a hermit the situation should not be irksome, but I don't like
the forced  seclusion ( I understand it and certainly don't feel
my constitution rights are being violated like other hair brained brethern.) 
However, if I could go where I choose-where would I go?
I'm scared to go to the store, any other site were the folks are.   I suppose I better like playing with string, counting floor tiles...


----------



## MarciKS (May 9, 2020)

LOL! 
I really need to go to the eye dr. My vision is getting pretty bad.


----------



## Autumn72 (May 10, 2020)

Don M. said:


> Our life hasn't changed much....we live in the boondocks, with plenty to do outdoors.  We do miss frequent visits with the kids and grandkids, so those get togethers have been reduced.  We put the facemasks on, and hit the stores as needed....but limit our time there.  Probably the biggest "impact" has been our not going to the casinos....but that is saving us some money.  When they reopen, we'll "splurge" a bit.
> ;


----------



## MickaC (May 10, 2020)

Doing okay. The stay home, stay safe isn't that different for me as to before Covid 19. Not a social butterfly, only go shopping when i need to, usually, once a week, sometimes almost two weeks, depends when i need milk, post office, once a week, meds once a month. Not a once or twice a day coffee goer. Friends from other towns, we meet for a get together several times from April to end of October, not winter times, none of us like winter driving, those visits are missed, we did think of, meeting in a parking lot, setting up 6 ft apart, food and refreshments, and yell at each other.   We'll see, might just do that.


----------



## MarciKS (May 10, 2020)

Sounds fun to me Micka. Least you got that.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 10, 2020)

MickaC said:


> Doing okay. The stay home, stay safe isn't that different for me as to before Covid 19. Not a social butterfly, only go shopping when i need to, usually, once a week, sometimes almost two weeks, depends when i need milk, post office, once a week, meds once a month. Not a once or twice a day coffee goer. Friends from other towns, we meet for a get together several times from April to end of October, not winter times, none of us like winter driving, those visits are missed, we did think of, meeting in a parking lot, setting up 6 ft apart, food and refreshments, and yell at each other.   We'll see, might just do that.


I had just joined a group of retired men who meet once a month for breakfast.
I got one breakfast in, when The Virus hit.

And I'm the same as you.  Not a lot has changed, other than my not shopping as often as I did and missing the human contact with my church.  Given the damage the reaction to this has caused, I feel guilty that it's only been a slight bump in my life.

But I've been through layoffs and recessions while others have been retired, so I guess it's a matter of timing...although this is more extreme.


----------



## MarciKS (May 10, 2020)

I had just pd a one time $25 fee for the gym at work. Got in a month on the treadmills and wham...virus. *sing song voice*


----------



## Keesha (May 10, 2020)

No differently than I did before.


----------



## Keesha (May 10, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> Given the damage the reaction to this has caused, I feel guilty that it's only been a slight bump in my life.


Ditto!


----------



## MarciKS (May 10, 2020)

I found it a touch amusing when a co-worker asked me how I could stand being an introverted recluse. She said she was having trouble with this stay at home thing...she couldn't imagine doing this forever. LOL 

I was like...I don't know it just works for me.


----------



## Jim W. (May 10, 2020)

*How are you dealing with isolation these days?*

I've been "isolated" for so long it makes no difference to me. It's just become a way of life.
AAMOF, because it's become required and everyone else is doing it, I actually feel better about it.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 11, 2020)

Feeling alright this morning.  Keeping busy to get my mind off of things.  Everything is well.  Putting things in perspective things could be much worse and I'm so glad they aren't!


----------



## IrisSenior (May 11, 2020)

I get outside for a walk everyday (I did this before but when weather not good, we (hubby) walked in the mall). I am excited when I pick up the groceries every week (pathetic). I drive my sons to (and or) from their work when they go in, both are part-time. I do more cooking at home as I am afraid to order from most take-out places. I read a lot and am thankful that I bought about 50-60 used books before the virus hit. Had a short visit from daughter and her family (they stayed at the end of driveway) yesterday for Mother's Day. Although I was thankful for her visit, I can't help being sad that I can be closer (physically) to them.

I am sick, sick, sick of this virus but I realize it is important to do the social distancing until we do not get any NEW cases anywhere.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 11, 2020)

A-okay here - With the holiday, I'm not feeling isolated.  The neighbors bought me a large bouquet of flowers - they called to let me 'get ready' and go to the back door.  (Getting ready means that I had time to mask-up.)  Seeing my neighbor child and his mom always makes me happy and it is amazing what fresh blooms do to improve my mood.

Then, my daughter's boyfriend called, telling me he was going to drop by.  He honked his horn and I masked-up and went to the front door. There was glare on the windshield, so I couldn't see him.  After ten minutes, I thought he got distracted by a phone call since he hadn't come out.  I donned shoes to walk to his car, and he wasn't in it.  Hmmm... back through the house and to the back door.  There he was, on his knees, by my lawn tractor.  He bought me a new battery for Mother's Day!  Sounds like a strange gift perhaps, but he knew what I had to go through each time I tried to mow!

I really appreciate - even treasure - these brief contacts now.


----------



## Judycat (May 11, 2020)

I sneaked out and visited my grandchildren last Saturday.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 11, 2020)

I am beginning to miss the mall, only went once a month but now it’s been two months.  On the bright side, I bought myself a new set of sheets, orange.  Should brighten up the room .  And nice to have two sets.


----------



## hellomimi (May 11, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> On the bright side, I bought myself a new set of sheets, orange.  Should brighten up the room .  And nice to have two sets.


Is it just plain or designed with rainbow colored jelly beans?  j/k

btw, I love to read your stories.


----------



## JustBonee (May 11, 2020)

Only difference for me is that I am told to stay home ...  before,  I just stayed home.


----------



## Pecos (May 11, 2020)

Today is an exciting day for me! It doesn't take much anymore.

In addition to my normal chores, today is my quarterly "check batteries" day. It is amazing how many batteries we have in our household: multiple flashlights (including those in cars), LED lanterns, remotes, portable radios, smoke detectors, you name it. Every time I fail to perform this task I will end up with corroded batteries ruining something. 

My kitty also gets her flea treatment today and, as always, she will be quite excited to get that news. I have to sneak up on her to perform this task and she is very watchful and very fast. I also suspect that she is a mind reader.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 11, 2020)

hellomimi said:


> Is it just plain or designed with rainbow colored jelly beans?  j/k
> 
> btw, I love to read your stories.


Thanks, I looked for designed ones and they were all muted colors so I decided on the bright orange.  Am in a bit of a blue funk over Mother’s Day, so needed something cheerful.  First time I have not spent the day with daughter.  She moved to Texas last year.

She loves it there.  Had planned to vacation there in April.  . Especially since she has her baby granddaughter back with her.  And her granddaughter, but she’s in big trouble so I’m not allowed an opinion.  

With the virus, and my health issues, I may never get to see her in person again.  She sends pictures and video of great granddaughter to me. Anyway, yeah, jelly bean sheets would be awesome but I did look in the kids section, lol.  No full sheets.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 11, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> Only difference for me is that I am told to stay home ...  before,  I just stayed home.


And we seniors HATE being told what do do!


----------



## EllisT (May 14, 2020)

I was alone before and I am alone now....not much has changed for me.


----------



## Keesha (May 14, 2020)

My isolation isn’t as isolated as before since my husbands home more days now. That’s taken a bit of getting used to. Today he went for a walk with us which was really nice. We went to a popular place in our area to walk and met quite a few people.

Everyone is really nice and friendly but they usually are while walking. We eat more things together and I’m definitely eating more. Doing my yoga in the morning has stopped but I need to reincorporate that again. The dogs and cat are loving it.

Our neighbours had plans to get married soon but due to this virus it’s been postponed. I’m making her some hair jewelry and  we are giving them things to raffle off at their buck and doe. It’s nice helping this young couple. They are such good people.

My brother is doing well. He’s starting a garden in his backyard. His township offered everyone a load of soil and seeds to plant. I thought it was a fine area. All my in-laws are doing well. We dropped off 4 masks to them since they were really needed. All while practising social distancing of course.

PS. Just noticed this is in senior single living. 
I hope my post is ok.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 14, 2020)

Doing okay today.  Been doing a good deal of sleeping, it helps sometimes.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 15, 2020)

Thunderstorms knocked out the power for a couple hours last night.  I was mentally prepping on how to keep the birds warm - thinking of filling up jugs from the hot water tank to set in the cage.  Fortunately, it came back before the temperature dropped significantly.

This morning, it's cloudy with storms predicted from 11 AM to 4 PM.  I hope to get out this morning to transplant more shrubs and I'll run some strings for the peas to latch on to - they are doing well, despite the late snows and frosts.

I'm going to do my best to emulate their adaptability and endurance.   But, admittedly, I do get waves of occasional despondency and feelings of futility about the future of us all.


----------



## Pappy (May 15, 2020)

Doing okay, I guess....thanks for asking.


----------



## Lewkat (May 15, 2020)

I'll be free to spend the dog out of my apartment shortly for the day as the Board of Health will be here shortly to COVID clean it.  Won't be able to return before 5 pm.  I am happy as a clam to say the least.  Have a lovely day all, see you this evening.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 15, 2020)

Em in Ohio said:


> Thunderstorms knocked out the power for a couple hours last night.  I was mentally prepping on how to keep the birds warm - thinking of filling up jugs from the hot water tank to set in the cage.  Fortunately, it came back before the temperature dropped significantly.
> 
> This morning, it's cloudy with storms predicted from 11 AM to 4 PM.  I hope to get out this morning to transplant more shrubs and I'll run some strings for the peas to latch on to - they are doing well, despite the late snows and frosts.
> 
> I'm going to do my best to emulate their adaptability and endurance.   But, admittedly, I do get waves of occasional despondency and feelings of futility about the future of us all.


We all get those feelings.  Its like riding a roller coaster, I think this will give us a greater understanding  of people who are manic depressive.  Their feelings are constant highs and lows, as I understand this disease.


----------



## hollydolly (May 15, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> I'll be free to spend the dog out of my apartment shortly for the day as the Board of Health will be here shortly to COVID clean it.  Won't be able to return before 5 pm.  I am happy as a clam to say the least.  Have a lovely day all, see you this evening.


 I know you meant ''day'' and not dog, Lois ,  but will you be able to have the dog with you...


----------



## Sunny (May 15, 2020)

I go out for a walk every day. Today was in the 80's(!), so I don't know how long that will last.

I've found that zoom.com is a big help, my family meets twice weekly, and we have a movie thing going. We take turns recommending a movie that is available, either free or very cheap, and we all watch that movie when convenient, and then discuss it at our next zoom session.  The only rule is that it should be a movie that probably no one else has seen.  My movie is being discussed tonight. I recommended The Spanish Prisoner, a great David Mamut film, not too well known.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 15, 2020)

Finally the weather has gotten a bit better and I'm spending a lot of time in the yard. I just go out for essentials and today I went to Walmart to pick up a few items. 
What bothered me the most was my mask. It was the first time I've been out with it on in really hot weather. 
It was horrible and my hands were wet with sweat inside my plastic gloves. I was going to go through the gardening department but I was so uncomfortable I came home. 
I'm uncomfortable in the heat as it is and if this drags on it will be a really long miserable summer.


----------



## hollydolly (May 15, 2020)

One benefit of us ladies having to wear a mask in public is  that we save money on make-up....


----------



## Pinky (May 15, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Finally the weather has gotten a bit better and I'm spending a lot of time in the yard. I just go out for essentials and today I went to Walmart to pick up a few items.
> What bothered me the most was my mask. It was the first time I've been out with it on in really hot weather.
> It was horrible and my hands were wet with sweat inside my plastic gloves. I was going to go through the gardening department but I was so uncomfortable I came home.
> I'm uncomfortable in the heat as it is and if this drags on it will be a really long miserable summer.


This is what I'm dreading, as I run on the hot side as it is. Fortunately, it's staying cool here - for now.


----------



## hollydolly (May 15, 2020)

Pinky said:


> This is what I'm dreading, as I run on the hot side as it is. Fortunately, it's staying cool here - for now.


 well it's been warm here for the last 6 weeks,  average temps have been  around the low 70's. I haven't found it too hot to wear the gloves and mask in the supermarket, because the store is usually quite cold.. so I didn't get sweaty hands in the gloves at all. You do feel it however when you come out of the store.. , that said,  as soon as I've lifted the shopping into the car, I take off the mask and gloves, spray my hands and my steering wheel and door handle  with the Sanitiser  and I drive home with the window open... 

When we're out in the open, walking in the fields or the woods, we carry our clean or new  masks in our pockets sealed in bags, but don't wear them unless we encounter a group of people that are going to get too close to us...then we quickly put our masks on until we get past.. but it doesn't happen often.., The test is going to be when many more stores start opening and there's so much more crowded areas in the shopping  Malls, or high streets


----------



## MeAgain (May 15, 2020)

Don M. said:


> We speak with the kids frequently on the phone, and I'm even toying with the idea of putting a web-cam on my computer.  When we do visit the kids, or they come here, we stay a few feet away from each other, and no hugs.....weird.
> 
> We used to travel quite a bit, but as we got older, we found that the casinos supplied us with plenty of entertainment.  We manage our money properly, and usually wind up spending 20 or 25 days at the casino each year for about the same amount of money we would spend on a 5 or 6 day cruise.  So, in terms of "value" the casinos serve us with a very cost effective means of breaking up our routine.



You can facetime them live on Face Book. Thats what we do.


----------



## peppermint (May 15, 2020)

We went to the Beach today...with our Golf cart....People were distancing.  We didn't go to the water...
Didn't have bathing suits, just sat with our Beach chairs...
I heard from my son, some in Jersey opened up the Beach....


----------



## debbie in seattle (May 15, 2020)

Terribly!


----------



## Ruthanne (May 16, 2020)

Had such an anxious day yesterday and I think it was affecting my blood pressure --it was seriously high.  I guess if the covid doesn't kill me I'll have a heart attack that will..oh when will this all end...


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Had such an anxious day yesterday and I think it was affecting my blood pressure --it was seriously high.  I guess if the covid doesn't kill me I'll have a heart attack that will..oh when will this all end...


  I'm sorry to hear that .... What brought your anxiety on Ruthanne ?


----------



## Mahatma (May 16, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Sounds fun to me Micka. Least you got that.


MarciKS, if you plant tatties dont expect carrots to grow, you need to be planting seeds, a wee smile helps... now i dont know your situation nor what kinda life you lead normally, but real folks dont knock on your door, i could spend the whole day on facebook, then theres forums like this one where you have lots of friends... now i'm lucky there are three folk in this house, i dont spend much time with the other two but see them several times a day, i go shopping once a week, but other than that its computer during the day then TV at night, now the golf courses are re-opened i might get a bit of exercise, hec i even sent for my fishing licence this week, now funnily enough fishing is quite a sociable pass time...lol.. come on there has got to be lots you can get up to... i bet you have neighbours who are also sat twiddling their thumbs, just waiting for you to smile..


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 16, 2020)

I've been alone for most of my adult life
I'm blessed  I'm still able to go outside every day to take my 2-3 daily walks,weather permitting
My normal routine of volunteering 3 mornings/wk at Canopy of Neighbors,in business office at my church has been suspended until its safe to go back
In mid March,started calling from home every Mon morning Canopy of Neighbors members to see how they are,if they need anything
I try to stay busy the rest of the week,some days when I can't go outside because of the weather,the day drags.I ck on my next door neighbor,Pat,who doesn't get out often.I get her mail when I go downstairs to mailroom.Her daughters gave me a key to her apt 2 yrs ago
A couple weeks ago,started having'Zoom meetings' with my brother,JOhn&family which really boosts my spirits.In the past we would talk every Sun,this is so much better
The # 1 thing I really miss is hugging my friends


----------



## MarciKS (May 16, 2020)

Mahatma said:


> MarciKS, if you plant tatties dont expect carrots to grow, you need to be planting seeds, a wee smile helps... now i dont know your situation nor what kinda life you lead normally, but real folks dont knock on your door, i could spend the whole day on facebook, then theres forums like this one where you have lots of friends... now i'm lucky there are three folk in this house, i dont spend much time with the other two but see them several times a day, i go shopping once a week, but other than that its computer during the day then TV at night, now the golf courses are re-opened i might get a bit of exercise, hec i even sent for my fishing licence this week, now funnily enough fishing is quite a sociable pass time...lol.. come on there has got to be lots you can get up to... i bet you have neighbours who are also sat twiddling their thumbs, just waiting for you to smile..


ummm....not that kind of neighborhood here. i don't know what kind of community you live in but, this one i'm in is not the friendliest. you're lucky if they talk to you IF they're not looking for cigarette and drug money.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 16, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> ummm....not that kind of neighborhood here. i don't know what kind of community you live in but, this one i'm in is not the friendliest. you're lucky if they talk to you IF they're not looking for cigarette and drug money.


Almost same here, lots of folk older than me that rarely leave their houses.  . But they have their drugs and I don’t think they smoke.  And I am keeping my husband as busy as possible to cut down on the arguing, although we still manage to do so to much.  Ran out of money for the yard, so rearranging the house for the last time, I hope.

Where is my next stimulus check?


----------



## Marie5656 (May 16, 2020)

*Now that the weather is warming up (some) and I can actually go outside to sit, or putter in the yard, I am feeling a bit better. I have sat outside some, just enjoying the air.  We have some parks here with secluded areas where I can pull in with my car and sit, read a book or something.*


----------



## Ruthanne (May 17, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I'm sorry to hear that .... What brought your anxiety on Ruthanne ?


Thanks for asking hd.  It was just from worrying a lot about the virus going on and watching too much news.  I'm trying to cut back on news watching but it's addicting it seems!  Some days I just play music all day and my anxiety is much better than...so more music and less news.   Feeling a lot better today.


----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Thanks for asking hd.  It was just from worrying a lot about the virus going on and watching too much news.  I'm trying to cut back on news watching but it's addicting it seems!  Some days I just play music all day and my anxiety is much better than...so more music and less news.   Feeling a lot better today.


 Pleased you're feeling better Ruthanne.. you're so right on both counts.. this Virus, the worry of it, the inability to do things you would normally do.. all add up to high anxiety for lots of people, but just remember we're all in this together, and music does work it's magic.. I do the same as you when I'm feeling worried or anxious, just get my favourite upbeat music on.. it does help.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 18, 2020)

Trying to think more positive about the situation.  There IS a promising vaccine in the making that has been tested on monkeys and worked and now being tested on humans.  It may be out by Sept.  I keep thinking this really has promise to the world.  Scientists are working on cures, medicines, vaccines and this all means they are going to come up with something that will work..sometime..

I can't live in this fear all the time (of going to clinics) and I am going to set some goals for myself to get to my healthcare needs as soon as I can.  The first thing I will do is get my lab work done.  It's important and I need to to secure my future needs medicinally and physically to ensure I will be alright.

I am continually doing the things I need to in order to stay safe and protect myself and the pet family.  Washing hands, distancing, staying home and away from groups of people offline.  So I will congratulate myself for staying alive so far for over 2 mos. of this pandemic.  That is since we knew it was so bad. 

It does no good to worry and fret constantly, only invites anguish and poor mental health.

Things are going to get better for us all!  We will laugh, learn, love and thrive!!  ✌


----------



## Misti Mae (May 18, 2020)

My State has been pretty darn strict when it comes to reopening and this week comes big things such as retail stores reopening on May 20th at 33% Max Capacity. Restaurants will work the same way. I have been doing okay I suppose. I still get out in my neighborhood and run in the early morning and no one is out expect for a few that are essential workers going to work.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 18, 2020)

Misti Mae said:


> My State has been pretty darn strict when it comes to reopening and this week comes big things such as retail stores reopening on May 20th at 33% Max Capacity. Restaurants will work the same way. I have been doing okay I suppose. I still get out in my neighborhood and run in the early morning and no one is out expect for a few that are essential workers going to work.


I want IKEA to reopen, seriously, I need a new dresser


----------



## Jay1934 (May 21, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Honestly, as the staunch homebodies that dear husband and I are, it's been right up our alley as to being at home an away from others. We're not big socialites, and actually loathe being around people and crowds, so being at home doing our own thing has been nice.
> 
> I've been darting out once a week to do the shopping, with an occasional stop at the bank, and that's it, and as for the reduced traffic and hustle-bustle, I couldn't ask for a more ideal lifestyle!


I am single and live alone and because of a uncorrectable hearing loss I use texting, email and Captioned Phone Calling as my main means of communication.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 21, 2020)

Jay1934 said:


> I am single and live alone and because of a uncorrectable hearing loss I use texting, email and Captioned Phone Calling as my main means of communication.


I am so happy to know that you have a few alternate ways of staying in touch with the world.


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (May 22, 2020)

I do not feel isolated at all.  Nothing has changed for me. See my kids and grandkids daily.  Only difference is restaurants were closed for a while, but now opened. Of course, my daughter and family live in the court behind us.


----------



## Patros (Jun 9, 2020)

I had a big trip booked for May/June this year. I was busy getting super fit for it and had bought a new backpack. Well of course it’s all off now and I’m seriously miffed about that. Been in lockdown for months now, can’t see my relatives although we email and phone. Only in the last couple of weeks have I been able to catch up with a couple of friends who live locally. Don’t dare get on a bus or train to go anywhere.


----------



## Furryanimal (Jun 10, 2020)

Getting increasingly cheesed off as Wales continues to be treated more harshly than England.
The pronouncement that mass crowd events -define mass crowd-will not  be allowed until next year leaves this sport and concert goer with nothing to look forward to at all.My life revolves around rugby,cricket and concerts.I just exist now and don’t like it.
You will be able to get out for a pint in England in a week or so.Not in Wales you won’t where our leader has developed an obsession with shared toilets....


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2020)

Furryanimal said:


> Getting increasingly cheesed off as Wales continues to be treated more harshly than England.
> The pronouncement that mass crowd events -define mass crowd-will not  be allowed until next year leaves this sport and concert goer with nothing to look forward to at all.My life revolves around rugby,cricket and concerts.I just exist now and don’t like it.
> You will be able to get out for a pint in England in a week or so.Not in Wales you won’t where our leader has developed an obsession with shared toilets....


Even tho' I don't drink alcohol, I'm missing the pub a lot , it's a big part of our social life, now that the old image of pubs has gone, and they're really restaurants in all but name.. but in reality I'm missing things like museums, historic buildings and house & Gardens, I'm missing the cricket on the village green at the weekends ..I'm  missing the leisure centre for the gym and the pool.. 

I feel for ya Furry, not being able to enjoy your favourite things, ..even here when they open all  the shops next week  and the zoos..it's not really going to compensate for other things that aren't open. or the fact we can fly out of the country .. . Granted the pubs opening the following week will be good, but given that no-one is out of the country on holiday when millions would be usually away at this time of the year..and no cinemas or theatres, or anything else open, it leaves just the newly re-opened pub (outside areas only) the only place people can go.. so they're going to be mobbed.. .. and no fun at all IMO

I'm just not understand ig how Wales can make their own rules about the Lockdown... clearly they are, but how is it being allowed ?.. are the population in agreement with it by and large?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 10, 2020)

Furryanimal said:


> Getting increasingly cheesed off as Wales continues to be treated more harshly than England.
> The pronouncement that mass crowd events -define mass crowd-will not  be allowed until next year leaves this sport and concert goer with nothing to look forward to at all.My life revolves around rugby,cricket and concerts.I just exist now and don’t like it.
> You will be able to get out for a pint in England in a week or so.Not in Wales you won’t where our leader has developed an obsession with shared toilets....


Shared toilets, you can not get it from a toilet unless you don‘t wash your hands.  Hmm?


----------



## Furryanimal (Jun 10, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Shared toilets, you can not get it from a toilet unless you don‘t wash your hands.  Hmm?


Tell the Welsh first Minister that!


----------



## Furryanimal (Jun 10, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Even tho' I don't drink alcohol, I'm missing the pub a lot , it's a big part of our social life, now that the old image of pubs has gone, and they're really restaurants in all but name.. but in reality I'm missing things like museums, historic buildings and house & Gardens, I'm missing the cricket on the village green at the weekends ..I'm  missing the leisure centre for the gym and the pool..
> 
> I feel for ya Furry, not being able to enjoy your favourite things, ..even here when they open all  the shops next week  and the zoos..it's not really going to compensate for other things that aren't open. or the fact we can fly out of the country .. . Granted the pubs opening the following week will be good, but given that no-one is out of the country on holiday when millions would be usually away at this time of the year..and no cinemas or theatres, or anything else open, it leaves just the newly re-opened pub (outside areas only) the only place people can go.. so they're going to be mobbed.. .. and no fun at all IMO
> 
> I'm just not understand ig how Wales can make their own rules about the Lockdown... clearly they are, but how is it being allowed ?.. are the population in agreement with it by and large?


The population are not happy.I have come to the conclusion that Mark Drakeford is doing things differently for the sake of it.He has said he has will not review the five mile travel restriction for perhaps 9 to twelve weeks.He may let ensuite hotels open but you will only be able to stay in them if you live within  five miles and with everything still shut who would want do that?
Welsh Zoos are not reopening,non essential shops are going to have pass some very strict tests before they can reopen.Perhaps allowed after the next review.
Anyones guess when a pub will be open.
There was a vague hint that the tourist industry may have some good news later in the Summer at todays press conference.
But under devolved powersthe Welsh Assembly can do this.
I talk to someone in Scotland where the Scottish Parliament also has devolved powers for this.Exactly the same there.We are both tearing our hair out.And at the moment i am looking like a sixties hippy.With no prospect of a haircut for who knows how long.
And with no public toilets open you cannot stay out too long anyway.But i have decided i have to get out of Cwmbran so i am going to visit Newport and Caerleon next week just for the hell of it.
At least we haven’t followed England by making masks compulsory on Public Transport.
During Covid we are definitely not a United Kingdom!


----------



## Victor (Jun 16, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Trying to think more positive about the situation.  There IS a promising vaccine in the making that has been tested on monkeys and worked and now being tested on humans.  It may be out by Sept.  I keep thinking this really has promise to the world.  Scientists are working on cures, medicines, vaccines and this all means they are going to come up with something that will work..sometime..
> 
> I can't live in this fear all the time (of going to clinics) and I am going to set some goals for myself to get to my healthcare needs as soon as I can.  The first thing I will do is get my lab work done.  It's important and I need to to secure my future needs medicinally and physically to ensure I will be alright.
> 
> ...


   Thank you Ruthanne...


----------



## hellomimi (Jun 16, 2020)

FOMO has been replaced with FOGO (fear of going out). I am not in isolation and do my best to cope with the new normal. I miss our regular family gatherings at least once a month. We have to catch up on each other's life ~ ups, downs and the in betweens. Coming from a huge clan, there's always something to celebrate or mourn. That's life.

I'll just go with the flow, I am where I need to be to learn and grow.


----------



## jujube (Jun 16, 2020)

The "novelty" has definitely worn off.  

I'm having lovely dreams of a leisurely trip to the mall and I HATE going to the mall.  That's how desperate I am to go somewhere.


----------



## Victor (Jun 16, 2020)

Thank you Ruthanne...I have been living alone most of my life, but this is worse. The few pleasures I had are now very questionable or gone because everything is canceled. And I went out a lot, constantly to concerts and other events and places. I could move to another state but I am not sure. it is wise. I am the only one I know that went out regularly for fun...everyone else stays home, even before all of this happened. So a great many people are really not missing recreational activity.   The public library is only open in the lobby, and I use academic libraries that are closed. What's the point of vacation now, if I cant even dine out (except outside) and go where I want? . 
   People say they want someone to talk to...but who wants to listen? Has to be the right person at the right time and place and they will not understand or be interested.. Some people talk trivia and others, you have to dig it out from them, like every word cost $1.00.
    July 1  many  business should start opening again in US. Be brave...go out.


----------



## hellomimi (Jun 16, 2020)

Victor said:


> People say they want someone to talk to...but who wants to listen? Has to be the right person at the right time and place and they will not understand or be interested.. Some people talk trivia and others, you have to dig it out from them, like every word cost $1.00.
> July 1  many  business should start opening again in US. Be brave...go out.


Maybe you're just too picky with people you like to talk to? In this forum, there's a lot of women who have all the time to chat and listen and they're not just ANY woman but top quality seniors with lots of gray matter between their ears. Their input would be worth more than a dollar.

My job requires me to be out in the field, I take the neccessary precautions and leave the rest to my Creator. I deal with the cards the best way I know how.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 16, 2020)

June 16th update:  I find myself wishing that we were still in total lockdown.  The people have stopped wearing masks, stopped social distancing, stopped being courteous.  After the three occasions that I had to go out, I've had enough.  Other folks are making me nervous!  Back into my shell, I go!


----------



## asp3 (Jun 16, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Shared toilets, you can not get it from a toilet unless you don‘t wash your hands.  Hmm?



The problem with shared toilets is not the toilet but the air in the small enclosed space.  The issue is that enough of the virus may linger in the air long enough after an contagious, infected person uses the facilities for it to be picked up by someone else.  I believe when they put out an assessment of the risks of public areas here it was considered to be a medium risk.

I've also seen another report that if one flushes a toilet without closing the lid or one that doesn't have a lid there's a chance that can launch enough virus into the air in the stall or washroom to make it possible to be infected by the virus.


----------



## asp3 (Jun 16, 2020)

We've had a close very cautious friend who we trust over to our back yard and kept 10 feet or more apart during his visit.  We've also been over to my son and daughter-in-laws place several times because my wife has been watching their new son (our first grandchild) and I've been helping them with work around the house.  We've been doing a lot of work on our house and yard recently and that's kept me busy and interested.  I also work so I'm doing that around 8 hours a day during the week.

We're going to be going camping for a couple of days up at Lake Tahoe because California has opened their state parks for camping.  Camping has also been rated as a low risk activity.  We'll be sure to mask up and be extra safe whenever we have to use the public facilities (we have a tent, not an RV) and also will be doing most of our shopping here for food and drink while on our trip.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 16, 2020)

My sympathies, Patros. It must be very frustrating to have to cancel a long-planned trip.

I'm coping OK, have a lot to keep me busy and amused, and go out once a day for a walk if nothing else, but I hate doing without all the social activities I love (bridge, scrabble, rummicub, Democratic Club, two theater groups).  I didn't realize how important all this socializing was to me until I had to do without.

But a high point of my life is Zoom.  Our family just had our usual Friday zoom meeting. We also meet on Tuesdays. We live all over the place, so it's a marvelous way to keep in touch.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 16, 2020)

Em in Ohio said:


> June 16th update:  I find myself wishing that we were still in total lockdown.  The people have stopped wearing masks, stopped social distancing, stopped being courteous.  After the three occasions that I had to go out, I've had enough.  Other folks are making me nervous!  Back into my shell, I go!


stopped being courteous how?


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 16, 2020)

asp3 said:


> The problem with shared toilets is not the toilet but the air in the small enclosed space.  The issue is that enough of the virus may linger in the air long enough after an contagious, infected person uses the facilities for it to be picked up by someone else.  I believe when they put out an assessment of the risks of public areas here it was considered to be a medium risk.
> 
> I've also seen another report that if one flushes a toilet without closing the lid or one that doesn't have a lid there's a chance that can launch enough virus into the air in the stall or washroom to make it possible to be infected by the virus.


sounds like a job for Depends.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 17, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> stopped being courteous how?


A 30ish, very well-dressed but maskless woman dashed in front of me (little old masked lady) and then literally pushed aside _an even older and crippled lady_ who was standing in the doorway trying to balance with her cane and adjust her mask before entering the drugstore.  The young vigorous lady was obviously more important than either of us little old ladies who were just trying to stay safe.  She really pissed me off!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 17, 2020)

Em in Ohio said:


> A 30ish, very well-dressed but maskless woman dashed in front of me (little old masked lady) and then literally pushed aside _an even older and crippled lady_ who was standing in the doorway trying to balance with her cane and adjust her mask before entering the drugstore.  The young vigorous lady was obviously more important than either of us little old ladies who were just trying to stay safe.  She really pissed me off!


people are just rude. i haven't had that specific thing happen to me yet. however, i have noticed in the stores that no one will let anyone else pass hardly. they just walk wherever and right out in front of people. even the other old ladies. did either of you get hurt?


----------



## StarSong (Jun 17, 2020)

Hubby & I been under stay-at-home since March 13th, so nearly 100 days.  I don't miss shopping, restaurants, malls, or even vacationing as much as I miss close human contact.    

We  chat with neighbors from across the yard, zoom with friends and relatives, text, call, Facebook, and remain connected however we can.  

Our daughter's family is remaining isolated and vigilant so we see them once a week while doing our best to maintain social distance.  That ease will change when they return to school in early August.  

Our sons' work situations already preclude us from frequent contact. We need masks and much greater physical distancing when seeing them. 

When I read projections that this is likely last into the holidays my heart sinks.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 17, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Hubby & I been under stay-at-home since March 13th, so nearly 100 days.  I don't miss shopping, restaurants, malls, or even vacationing as much as I miss close human contact.
> 
> We  chat with neighbors from across the yard, zoom with friends and relatives, text, call, Facebook, and remain connected however we can.
> 
> ...


We've been under stay at home since March here too. I don't dare go near my parents house because we are still getting cases of COVID where I work. Recently one of the women who works on the psyche unit was in contact with someone with COVID so, she's currently under quarantine. So never knowing for sure if any of us have come into contact with it we decided it was safer for me to stay away. Since I'm in healthcare it makes it more dangerous for my folks if I go visit when we've got stuff working through the facility. They are too frail and end up hospitalized whenever they get the flu.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 17, 2020)

I'm doing fine but there are some I wouldn't choose for lockdown partners.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 17, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> I'm doing fine but there are some I wouldn't choose for lockdown partners.


Charles Manson comes to mind.


----------



## Lakeland living (Jun 17, 2020)

Still doing fine here, do what I need to do then back home. Playing it safe , gloves on going in. Sanitized going in and coming out. I have a shield a local put together which works fine. However at this stage if it is that busy I won't go in. That works best. 
   I am noticing the last few times out,  a lot of new faces (eyes) and  that move real quick.  I am told some of the full time people are showing their displeasure.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 17, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> people are just rude. i haven't had that specific thing happen to me yet. however, i have noticed in the stores that no one will let anyone else pass hardly. they just walk wherever and right out in front of people. even the other old ladies. did either of you get hurt?


I was fine, except for her raising my blood pressure.  The other little old lady stumbled slightly until she got her cane set and looked 'surprised.'  I'm still angry.  Had my ride not come, I would probably have faced the rude woman down when she came out.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 18, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Charles Manson comes to mind.


The girls were worse.  Manson did not participate.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 20, 2020)

Victor said:


> Thank you Ruthanne...I have been living alone most of my life, but this is worse. The few pleasures I had are now very questionable or gone because everything is canceled. And I went out a lot, constantly to concerts and other events and places. I could move to another state but I am not sure. it is wise. I am the only one I know that went out regularly for fun...everyone else stays home, even before all of this happened. So a great many people are really not missing recreational activity.   The public library is only open in the lobby, and I use academic libraries that are closed. What's the point of vacation now, if I cant even dine out (except outside) and go where I want? .
> People say they want someone to talk to...but who wants to listen? Has to be the right person at the right time and place and they will not understand or be interested.. Some people talk trivia and others, you have to dig it out from them, like every word cost $1.00.
> July 1  many  business should start opening again in US. Be brave...go out.


Yes, talking to the right persons gets the best results, I find, too.  I do know what you mean about having to dig words out of some as if they cost $1.  That's funny but when you are the one doing the digging it gets old and fast.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 20, 2020)

*I am actually doing much better these days. Being able to sit outside has helped a lot. Watching people walk by, chatting with them.

Also, I am slowly allowing select people slowly inside my circle.  I have let a couple people, who also live alone, and practice all precautions to come over (separately) and at a safe distance, come inside a visit. I have a big enough living room it is easy.  We do not hug or anything. I am comfortable enough to tel them where they snacks and drinks are, to help themselves, and wash their hands.
It is almost normal.
Like several people here, I am not a real people person...as far as face to face interactions go wit a lot of people. So what I am doing is perfect. For me*


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 20, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> people are just rude. i haven't had that specific thing happen to me yet. however, i have noticed in the stores that no one will let anyone else pass hardly. they just walk wherever and right out in front of people. even the other old ladies. did either of you get hurt?




*When I am in the stores, I often use the mart cart...due to my stability and balance issues.  When I am approaching someone who has their back to me, I will politely, and not loudly say "Excuse me, just passing through" or something like that, to give them a heads up I am approaching.  I always say "thanks" after I pass.*


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> *When I am in the stores, I often use the mart cart...due to my stability and balance issues.  When I am approaching someone who has their back to me, I will politely, and not loudly say "Excuse me, just passing through" or something like that, to give them a heads up I am approaching.  I always say "thanks" after I pass.*


well if they see you though there's no excuse for that.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 20, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> well if they see you though there's no excuse for that.


 OK, I re-read your response. You are correct. THAT rudeness is not acceptable.  I, personally , have noticed it in stores that are "higher end", where people with more money to spend go.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 20, 2020)

I'm not sure what is making me so anxious.  Pandemic, etc.?   .    The Pandemic isn't helping either since I can't go anywhere.  I miss going to the park, museums, events, etc.  I miss mingling with the few friends we have made here.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> OK, I re-read your response. You are correct. THAT rudeness is not acceptable.  I, personally , have noticed it in stores that are "higher end", where people with more money to spend go.


this is happening here in the low end stores like walmart. walmart is the worst.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 20, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> I'm not sure what is making me so anxious.  Pandemic, etc.?   But, I have asked for a divorce.  I was quite depressed and felt that I had wasted 20+ years away from my family.  I think I went nuts that evening.    The Pandemic isn't helping either since I can't go anywhere.  I miss going to the park, museums, events, etc.  I miss mingling with the few friends we have made here.
> 
> But what bothered me the most was that I asked my neighbor to take me to pick up hubby's car; his car had the windshield replaced.  She told me to sit in the back seat (I mean the very back of her SUV).  Of course, I was wearing a mask.


Are you actually getting a divorce?  Still depressed?


----------



## Lakeland living (Jun 20, 2020)

I doing fine here,  into town on the average once a week, take care not to get too close ...though up this way you don't get too close....lol


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)

Lakeland living said:


> I doing fine here,  into town on the average once a week, take care not to get too close ...though up this way you don't get too close....lol


forgive me but what do you mean when you say "up this way you don't get too close....lol"?


----------



## Lakeland living (Jun 20, 2020)

We don't normally get too close , not enough people here to line up, unless it is cottage season.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 20, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Are you actually getting a divorce?  Still depressed?


No to both.  Just got overwhelmed with life in general.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 21, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> No to both.  Just got overwhelmed with life in general.


Most of us are right now.  Glad you are a bit better.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 21, 2020)

Victor said:


> Be brave...go out.


.....and be careful!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 21, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> *I am actually doing much better these days. Being able to sit outside has helped a lot. Watching people walk by, chatting with them.
> 
> Also, I am slowly allowing select people slowly inside my circle.  I have let a couple people, who also live alone, and practice all precautions to come over (separately) and at a safe distance, come inside a visit. I have a big enough living room it is easy.  We do not hug or anything. I am comfortable enough to tel them where they snacks and drinks are, to help themselves, and wash their hands.
> It is almost normal.
> Like several people here, I am not a real people person...as far as face to face interactions go wit a lot of people. So what I am doing is perfect. For me*


I think, you may be more of a "people person" than you think, Marie. You're always pleasant and you also have guests.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 24, 2020)

Well, it's not so much the isolation per se, but the length of time I've been out of work has made it difficult to even keep track of the days of the week.  
Under normal circumstances I work on deadlines, and I have paydays.  These days, though, with neither, I'm kind of "out of it."


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 25, 2020)

Some days are easier than others. I am disturbed by the spikes in cases right now. It is making me have to be extra cautious and getting to the point of paranoia already.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 25, 2020)

Ruthanne it's ok. You are not alone in being disturbed or frightened.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 25, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Ruthanne it's ok. You are not alone in being disturbed or frightened.


Thank you.  I just wish this was over with already and that they had a good vaccine!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 25, 2020)

Each day this virus is like a ticking time bomb. 

I'm currently waiting to see if a coworker in our dept. has been exposed by his SO. If he has I don't know what's going to go on.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 25, 2020)

I have to say, I'm a little up in the air about that whole vaccine thing.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 25, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I have to say, I'm a little up in the air about that whole vaccine thing.


That's why I said "a Good vaccine" meaning one that really works with little or no side effects.


----------



## Lakeland living (Jun 26, 2020)

The mask does not do very much unless it is the mask the first line people are wearing, the shield that covers your face does  a better job by covering the eyes also.  I have noticed that most medical people on the line wear both.  Also I don't go where there are crowds unless I absolutely have to, I don't go far and I am always careful.  Your fear is a good thing, turn it into something  you can use to enjoy life making sure to take precautions.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 26, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> That's why I said "a Good vaccine" meaning one that really works with little or no side effects.


Vaccines for a virus make me nervous, since the flu vaccine can give you the flu just not sure about  the Covid vaccine.  I think they will release one too early in the rush to get it out and make money from it.  I don’t think I would get it the first year or so.  Let the young people go first, see how they do.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 26, 2020)

The flu vaccine cannot give you the flu.  That's a myth that has been debunked over and over and over.  The viruses in that vaccine are killed and all they do is stimulate your immune system to recognize the live virus and fight it off.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 26, 2020)

Then why do some people get the flu right after receiving the vaccines?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 26, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> The flu vaccine cannot give you the flu.  That's a myth that has been debunked over and over and over.  The viruses in that vaccine are killed and all they do is stimulate your immune system to recognize the live virus and fight it off.


Or, lol, you get the shot for one type of flu and you end up getting a different type of flu.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 26, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Vaccines for a virus make me nervous, since the flu vaccine can give you the flu just not sure about  the Covid vaccine.  I think they will release one too early in the rush to get it out and make money from it.  I don’t think I would get it the first year or so.  Let the young people go first, see how they do.


I'm going to get the vaccine when it comes out.  It just may be a good thing!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 27, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I'm going to get the vaccine when it comes out.  It just may be a good thing!


Let us all know how it is


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 27, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Some days are easier than others. I am disturbed by the spikes in cases right now. It is making me have to be extra cautious and getting to the point of paranoia already.


There are many who feel the same, @Ruthanne   I'm getting scared now as two of my husband's co-workers have tested positive for Covid-19.  They all work in the emergency room area at a major hospital in McAllen, Texas.  It finally hit me that my husband could possibly contract it as well.

Retirement cannot get here fast enough.  I'm just counting the days!

Hang in there, @Ruthanne


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 27, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> There are many who feel the same, @Ruthanne   I'm getting scared now as two of my husband's co-workers have tested positive for Covid-19.  They all work in the emergency room area at a major hospital in McAllen, Texas.  It finally hit me that my husband could possibly contract it as well.
> 
> Retirement cannot get here fast enough.  I'm just counting the days!
> 
> Hang in there, @Ruthanne


They just ordered everyone in our county to wear masks.  My daughter said she was shocked when she crossed the border into Utah as no one was wearing masks and every one was out and about.  I told her everyone pretty much stayed out and about.

She said in Texas everyone was masked all the time.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 27, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> They just ordered everyone in our county to wear masks.  My daughter said she was shocked when she crossed the border into Utah as no one was wearing masks and every one was out and about.  I told her everyone pretty much stayed out and about.
> 
> She said in Texas everyone was masked all the time.


Employees at the hospital have been wearing masks,  etc. for months.


----------



## katlupe (Jun 27, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Then why do some people get the flu right after receiving the vaccines?


All I know is that every time the residents in the nursing homes I worked in got the flu vaccine, then the whole place was quarantined because everyone had the flu. Even the employees. When I first started working there, one coworker told me not to get the vaccine because every time she ever got it then she was sick with the flu. I never have had that shot and only had a flu once a long time ago. My father would get the vaccine and then he'd get the flu. Every year he'd say he wasn't going to get the vaccine and then his doctor at the VA would talk him into it. Sure enough, he'd get the flu.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 27, 2020)

i don't care whether you believe in wearing masks or not. given the rise in cases, i think it's foolish to leave the house without one.


----------



## katlupe (Jun 27, 2020)

I always carry two. I saw someone trying to put their mask on and the wind blew it away. So I figured it is good to carry an extra. My friend's daughter has asthma and she was wearing it in the grocery store and starting having an asthma attack and the manager told her not to wear one. She just has to tell them if they question her about it. Sonny has bad, bad lungs (about 50% capacity last time he checked with the doctor) and sometimes he can wear one and sometimes he can't. 

I wear it into the store or if I am around people in a public area but most of the time I am not around anyone. Alone in my apartment. My temperature goes up when I wear it, but so far nobody but the hair dresser has checked my temperature. I think everyone will do what they choose and if the mask makes someone feel safe then they should wear it. My immune system makes me feel safe most of the time. This whole thing is making me work on improving it even more now. I have improved my speed of shopping now though.........in and out in record time for me. Saves money!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 27, 2020)

with my lungs being the way they are i probably shouldn't be wearing a mask either but, i do. it's just not a chance i'm willing to take. i'd rather end up in the ER than go with no mask.

however at work there is no choice.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 27, 2020)

katlupe said:


> I always carry two. I saw someone trying to put their mask on and the wind blew it away. So I figured it is good to carry an extra. My friend's daughter has asthma and she was wearing it in the grocery store and starting having an asthma attack and the manager told her not to wear one. She just has to tell them if they question her about it. Sonny has bad, bad lungs (about 50% capacity last time he checked with the doctor) and sometimes he can wear one and sometimes he can't.
> 
> I wear it into the store or if I am around people in a public area but most of the time I am not around anyone. Alone in my apartment. My temperature goes up when I wear it, but so far nobody but the hair dresser has checked my temperature. I think everyone will do what they choose and if the mask makes someone feel safe then they should wear it. My immune system makes me feel safe most of the time. This whole thing is making me work on improving it even more now. I have improved my speed of shopping now though.........in and out in record time for me. Saves money!


are you not able to order online and do pick up where you are or get delivery?


----------



## Sunny (Jun 27, 2020)

People will have to be a lot more cooperative about wearing masks before the numbers will go down. Right now, they are going up, up, up.  States that are starting to reopen are now talking about locking down again.  

Personally, I'm just staying home as much as possible.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 27, 2020)

I was beginning to venture out a little more often but now I think I will go back to shopping and running errands once a week.

I'm trying to make better use of technology but it is slow going for me. 

This week I was able to save a trip to the bank by depositing checks for the first time using mobile banking.

I really need to begin experimenting with Instacart to place a small basic grocery order.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 27, 2020)

if it's anything like click list at dillons you place your order and they will email you a list of substitutions for you to approve. then contact you when it's ready. dillons has you reserve a pick up time for example from 6 to 7PM. a lot of times it's ready sooner.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 27, 2020)

Aunt Bea, I love having the ability to deposit a check via mobile banking. Just get your bank's app on the phone, click on that, and take a picture of the front and back of the check, and presto!  The check is deposited.  Saves a lot of traveling to the bank, and is a huge convenience, virus or no virus.


----------



## MickaC (Jun 27, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Or, lol, you get the shot for one type of flu and you end up getting a different type of flu.


The world today.....can't win for losing.


----------



## Pete (Jun 27, 2020)

jbloom123 said:


> what you're doing to overcome it, if anything. What has worked, what hasn't worked?



Funny I just wrote a short posting for my blog on WordPress and also here in the 'coronavirus disease COVID-19' section of our forum. My daughter was/is having a dificult time being alone and out of work and now faced with a virtual exile. I tried to point out that for the most part 'friends' have an agenda and you can only totally rely on family for support in these hard times. My full posting can be found at,  https://kl1hbalaska.wordpress.com/2020/06/26/the-scary-doorway-a-personal-observation/


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 27, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> There are many who feel the same, @Ruthanne   I'm getting scared now as two of my husband's co-workers have tested positive for Covid-19.  They all work in the emergency room area at a major hospital in McAllen, Texas.  It finally hit me that my husband could possibly contract it as well.
> 
> Retirement cannot get here fast enough.  I'm just counting the days!
> 
> Hang in there, @Ruthanne


Thank you I hope you and your husband will will be okay.  It is such a scary time.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 27, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Let us all know how it is


A poll showed that at least 66% of people will get the vaccine when it comes out.  I'm glad to say I'll be one of them and I feel that will make me a lot safer than I am now.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 27, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> A poll showed that at least 66% of people will get the vaccine when it comes out.  I'm glad to say I'll be one of them and I feel that will make me a lot safer than I am now.


----------



## katlupe (Jun 28, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> are you not able to order online and do pick up where you are or get delivery?


I order online but I prefer to shop for myself in the local stores. Especially for produce. I have to get outside anyway as much as possible.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 28, 2020)

i was going to start going into the grocery store again but, with this spike in cases i'm gonna pass. lol!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 28, 2020)

i haven't been in or to walmart since i wanna say january?


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 28, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> A poll showed that at least 66% of people will get the vaccine when it comes out.  I'm glad to say I'll be one of them and I feel that will make me a lot safer than I am now.


I'll be one of them, too.  
I haven't had any vaccines since I was 8 years old, but I'll not hesitate with this one.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 28, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> i was going to start going into the grocery store again but, with this spike in cases i'm gonna pass. lol!


I don't really have an option, because I can't afford the delivery fees.  I had 3 orders delivered from a local grocery store in recent months, and at $9.95 each it adds up.  or, more accurately, sucks down my bank account.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 28, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> I don't really have an option, because I can't afford the delivery fees.  I had 3 orders delivered from a local grocery store in recent months, and at $9.95 each it adds up.  or, more accurately, sucks down my bank account.


i don't do the delivery. i order and then pick it up outside. they've been letting us do this for free.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 1, 2020)

Knowing this is not going away any time soon is starting to weigh. TV is 100% bad news every single day so I avoid it. But we deal with the bad just like the good we keep on truckin'.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 2, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Knowing this is not going away any time soon is starting to weigh. TV is 100% bad news every single day so I avoid it. But we deal with the bad just like the good we keep on truckin'.


It seems like this has been going on forever with no end in sight.  I agree about TV but for some reason the past few days I've been watching it and too much news, got to get back into my music and shut off the news for awhile again.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 2, 2020)

I've been so cranky the past few days and need to lighten up but it gets hard with this stuff going on.


----------



## Ferocious (Jul 2, 2020)

*How are you dealing with isolation these days?

Hmmm...........tempers are becoming very tetchy, and some of us are lobbing hand grenades at each other, or having water pistol fights, but then, we did that before the lock-down. *


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 2, 2020)

katlupe said:


> All I know is that every time the residents in the nursing homes I worked in got the flu vaccine, then the whole place was quarantined because everyone had the flu. Even the employees. When I first started working there, one coworker told me not to get the vaccine because every time she ever got it then she was sick with the flu. I never have had that shot and only had a flu once a long time ago. My father would get the vaccine and then he'd get the flu. Every year he'd say he wasn't going to get the vaccine and then his doctor at the VA would talk him into it. Sure enough, he'd get the flu.


I'm a scientific type guy. That doesn't make sense that you get the 'flu' . I can understand a reaction to the vaccine but not the full fledged flu.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 2, 2020)

I thought I could handle isolation. I find I can't. I have to go out and then can't stand people. You're supposed to social distance. So what do they do on the bus. It's empty. So they come and sit in front of you. Hell is people.


----------



## ronk (Jul 27, 2020)

All my life I've spent far too much time living alone. On the whole, the isolation thing hasn't changed my life. However, I was hit by certain circumstances. My birthday was March 21. We didn't have any sort of birthday celebration. I wanted to finally acknowledge my Irish roots by attending a free St Patrick's Day party at my apartment building. The party was cancelled. I think I saw my Dad once this year. It's been a pretty crappy year so far.


----------



## Lakeland living (Jul 27, 2020)

I am enjoying the quiet side of things, there is no denying it.  
         So far I have been able to get what I need and being cautious when out. I avoid crowds, wear a face shield when in stores also wearing gloves in those stores.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 28, 2020)

As for how I'm doing now, just trying my best to stay well.  This virus going on can get one depressed it seems.  Trying to do things to stay out of the depression pit.  I am talking to a new friend online and we may meet but we both want to be very safe.  He seems like a very understanding and caring person so far and that's a real good thing.  I'm just taking my time to get to know him.  Just doing daily life and getting by okay now.  It is a struggle though.


----------



## katlupe (Jul 29, 2020)

The city I live in hadn't had a lot of cases and it seemed to be pretty much under control. Once they opened up the bars though, someone tested positive and then all the customers of two different bars were told to self quarantine for 14 days. That is a lot of people who were there because as soon as they opened up they were busy. So all those people might be positive now and not know it if they did not see the article in the newspaper. I only saw it because someone gives me their newspapers for my rabbit's cage.


----------



## Treacle (Jul 29, 2020)

I must admit I'm loving it. I don't like being around people or crowds. My o/h likes to shop so that suits me. I can occupy my time very easily. I just wish the neighbours were not noisy. The kids scream and I mean scream and the mother and grandmother have no problem in shouting to each other from one end of the garden to the other. Apart from that I'm quite content. I am finding the continuous news about the virus a bit daunting but I'm at that stage now where nothing no longer takes be my surprise eg debates about face masks/coverings, testing at airports or not, quarantine 14 days or less, second spike on it's way or not. I think now, for me, it's a case of accepting it and just do the best you can to protect yourselves and others while  trying to maintain so sort of 'normality' in your life.


----------



## Lakeland living (Jul 29, 2020)

Another trip out, taking someone to pick up her car. Two stores in Haliburton, both had at least 40 people lined up out in the sun. I drove in and out of both and I was not the only one.  Closer to home no lineup each and everyone there was masked in some way, people were polite and even helped out old people. They were in their 80's and still loving it up here.
     One nasty side, towns in ontario are barring anyone that does not live  there to visit. Heard some nasty stuff going on where people from cities are jumping all over people. A few other things I won't pass on here.  Has anyone else heard anything about stuff like this??

      As for me still loving it, this quiet is great which surprises me , this has been going on here since the end of March. Guess I really do like it.


----------



## MickaC (Jul 29, 2020)

Lakeland living said:


> Another trip out, taking someone to pick up her car. Two stores in Haliburton, both had at least 40 people lined up out in the sun. I drove in and out of both and I was not the only one.  Closer to home no lineup each and everyone there was masked in some way, people were polite and even helped out old people. They were in their 80's and still loving it up here.
> One nasty side, towns in ontario are barring anyone that does not live  there to visit. Heard some nasty stuff going on where people from cities are jumping all over people. A few other things I won't pass on here.  Has anyone else heard anything about stuff like this??
> 
> As for me still loving it, this quiet is great which surprises me , this has been going on here since the end of March. Guess I really do like it.


Yes, i've heard things of that nature as well.....stemming from Ontario only.......so far.


----------



## Lakeland living (Jul 29, 2020)

MickaC said:


> Yes, i've heard things of that nature as well.....stemming from Ontario only.......so far.


   I am not saying that all are off the wall idiots, just a few which is making it difficult for the rest.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Jul 30, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Then why do some people get the flu right after receiving the vaccines?


Because there are numerous strains of the flu,they may develop a shot for strain A and B is the one making the rounds.


----------

